# Where To Buy Phosphoric Acid



## tribalfish

Hi all,

I have tried to get Phosphoric Acid locally in bulk. I can get 20L for $120 from Landmark, but that seemed a bit exy for my tastes.
I'm not sure where else to try looking for it.
Can anyone help?

Thanks in advance,

Tribalfish.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

tribalfish said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have tried to get Phosphoric Acid locally in bulk. I can get 20L for $120 from Landmark, but that seemed a bit exy for my tastes.
> I'm not sure where else to try looking for it.
> Can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Tribalfish.




How long would 20ltrs last you  How much do you really need.

BYB


----------



## Mayo

I really wouldn't be playing around with phosphoric acid, unless you have a fume cupboard and some serious knowledge on the stuff. It's very, VERY deadly.


----------



## Screwtop

tribalfish said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have tried to get Phosphoric Acid locally in bulk. I can get 20L for $120 from Landmark, but that seemed a bit exy for my tastes.
> I'm not sure where else to try looking for it.
> Can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Tribalfish.




Was costing that here 4 years ago, grab it quick and organise a bulk buy.

Screwy


----------



## drsmurto

20L is a lifetimes supply for several brewers.

I bought 2.5L last year from chem supply in Adelaide. Split it with 2 other brewers.


----------



## kook

Grain and Grape has 250ml bottles.


----------



## domonsura

we have it on the shelf too.


----------



## drsmurto

tribalfish said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have tried to get Phosphoric Acid locally in bulk. I can get 20L for $120 from Landmark, but that seemed a bit exy for my tastes.
> I'm not sure where else to try looking for it.
> Can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Tribalfish.



What concentration is that?


----------



## TidalPete

Back Yard Brewer said:


> How long would 20ltrs last you  How much do you really need.
> 
> BYB



Bought 20 litres for a little less $$$ 4 years ago IIRC. Kept 5 litres & divvied up the rest amongst several brewers.
Just checked my stash & found that there is still over 4 litres left so hopefully I can get another 16 years out of it. 
Using more per brew now that I have to sanitise the HERMES.  

Just Pay the dollars & split it up.

TP


----------



## tribalfish

DrSmurto said:


> What concentration is that?




85% I believe


----------



## Frank

tribalfish said:


> I have tried to get Phosphoric Acid locally in bulk. I can get 20L for $120 from Landmark, but that seemed a bit exy for my tastes.


Make sure they are not trying to sell you Phosphorus Acid, about the same pricing as you were quoted (for Landmark, around $80-100 elsewhere).
Phosphorus Acid is a de-registered fungicide (in wine grapes) for the control of Downy Mildew. It is still registered in other crops.

Phosphorus Acid can be purchased under some of the following names:
 Agri-Fos 600, ChemPhos 400, Country Phospot 400,

Country Phospot 400 pH 7.2, Dominator 600, Fungacid 400,

Fungi-Fos 400, Fungi-Fos 400 pH 7.2, Phospot 400,

Sprayphos 400, Sprayphos 620, Throw Down

If it is Phosphorus Acid you want send me a PM. I have over 1,000L to get rid of.


----------



## Batz

I use 'Eliminate' but perhaps 'IOPHOS' would be good

http://www.dasco.com.au/content.cfm?content=31

Bottom of the page

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> I use 'Eliminate'
> Batz



That's the stuff you got for me in Gympie Batz! Four long years ago. :icon_cheers:
Was it 85%??? I forget. 

TP


----------



## tribalfish

Boston said:


> Make sure they are not trying to sell you Phosphorus Acid, about the same pricing as you were quoted (for Landmark, around $80-100 elsewhere).
> Phosphorus Acid is a de-registered fungicide (in wine grapes) for the control of Downy Mildew. It is still registered in other crops.
> 
> Phosphorus Acid can be purchased under some of the following names:
> Agri-Fos 600, ChemPhos 400, Country Phospot 400,
> 
> Country Phospot 400 pH 7.2, Dominator 600, Fungacid 400,
> 
> Fungi-Fos 400, Fungi-Fos 400 pH 7.2, Phospot 400,
> 
> Sprayphos 400, Sprayphos 620, Throw Down
> 
> If it is Phosphorus Acid you want send me a PM. I have over 1,000L to get rid of.



No thanks Boston! But thanks for the heads up.  
I'll probably go ahead and order it tomorrow as I have rustled up some local brewers to split it with.
Will double check with them, but I'm pretty sure it's the right one as they said they sold the 200 litre drums to another industry for cleaning sanitizing.






Batz said:


> I use 'Eliminate' but perhaps 'IOPHOS' would be good
> 
> http://www.dasco.com.au/content.cfm?content=31
> 
> Bottom of the page
> 
> Batz



Sounds like a good combo, might have to do a bit of pricing tomorrow.


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> That's the stuff you got for me in Gympie Batz! Four long years ago. :icon_cheers:
> Was it 85%??? I forget.
> 
> TP




That's the stuff Pete
709g/l..whatever that works out to.

Mixing rate 20ml to 10lt

Batz


----------



## Nick JD

Hydroponics shops sell it as a pH reducer in very small (100ml) amounts although I'm not sure if it's food grade. There's probably a lifetime supply in a couple of bottles of Coca Cola.


----------



## flyinhi

Batz said:


> I use 'Eliminate' but perhaps 'IOPHOS' would be good
> 
> http://www.dasco.com.au/content.cfm?content=31
> 
> Bottom of the page
> 
> Batz




Ive got a 20L of "IOPHOS" available to me for $155, Ive been wondering if I should get it, I belive its used the same concentration as iodophor, is that correct?


----------



## kurvi69

Boston said:


> Make sure they are not trying to sell you Phosphorus Acid, about the same pricing as you were quoted (for Landmark, around $80-100 elsewhere).
> Phosphorus Acid is a de-registered fungicide (in wine grapes) for the control of Downy Mildew. It is still registered in other crops.
> 
> Phosphorus Acid can be purchased under some of the following names:
> Agri-Fos 600, ChemPhos 400, Country Phospot 400,
> 
> Country Phospot 400 pH 7.2, Dominator 600, Fungacid 400,
> 
> Fungi-Fos 400, Fungi-Fos 400 pH 7.2, Phospot 400,
> 
> Sprayphos 400, Sprayphos 620, Throw Down
> 
> If it is Phosphorus Acid you want send me a PM. I have over 1,000L to get rid of.


Hi Boston just enquiring if you have any phosphorus acid left to sell


----------



## Bizier

I know this is a little bit late, but is everyone talking about using phosphoric for mash pH or for cleaning?

I would want to be certain of it being food grade if using for mash pH.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Cleaning / sanitising


----------



## wynnum1

Try pet shop for fish tank pH reducer has measure built in .


----------



## Screwtop

Russell & Sons Dairy Supplies Toowoomba QLD www.russellandsons.com.au/

Iodophor (252g/l Phosphoric Acid and 12g/l of Iodine)


----------



## wnsrtr36

drsmurto said:


> 20L is a lifetimes supply for several brewers.
> 
> I bought 2.5L last year from chem supply in Adelaide. Split it with 2 other brewers.


May I ask the name of the supply place you made your purchase


----------

